# How to Deal with Bird Poop When Washing is Not Possible



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

In this video, I discuss my method of dealing with bird poop immediately or shortly there after when washing the car is not an immediate option. One thing to keep in mind is how brutal bird poop is to your finish. It is very acidic and can quickly etch into your paint's finish. If unaddressed for long enough, it can cause permanent damage. As you will see in the video, this stain was on the car for around 24 hours and etching had already started, even though the car was parked inside my cool garage. If left in direct sunlight the etching would had done twice as much damage.

I will upload a part two to this video, which shows me removing the damage rather easily due to the fact that my paint had protection on it and I dealt with the damage in a timely manner.

For those of you in the UK and abroad, use a detail spray that you can get locally. The advantage of what I use is the price and you won't be able to appreciate that advantage if you have to import the stuff that I am using. The shipping cost would be brutal!

By the way, no hot chicks were accosted during the filming of this video.


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Junkman, there is one issue that I will take you up on. There's one tiny, but
important omission. Yes, chase the birdbomb with the liquid - I use ONR here
in the UK, but when it comes to any physical removal with a cloth, especially
if it's microfiber, then that gets lightly dampened with the ONR too, _before_
it goes anywhere near the paint. 

In this video, you were mentioning other detritus being on the paint, so IMO
that makes dampening the MF cloth doubly important. When they are moist,
then depth of MF pile becomes less important. The_only_ time I'll put _dry_
MF cloths to my paint is when buffing-off potions from surfaces that I can fully
rely on as being clean and free of sharps. Otherwise, the ONR spray comes
out too.

Regards,
Steve


----------



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

I have no issue with you doing it that way. But since I am NOT wiping on a significantlt sized area of the paint AND I have created a large damp area to work in, I am not the slightest bit worried about that little swipe doing any kind of damage. Add to that, I only use a quality microfiber towel and thus, I am not worried about that towel doing any damage. So although you are crating another level of safety with your method, I find it unnecessary because of the quality of my towels. That's not saying that there is anything wrong with what you suggest, it's just unnecessary for ME.


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Junkman2008 said:


> That's not saying that there is anything wrong with what you suggest, it's just unnecessary for ME.


Which makes me feel rather sad. The criticism that I'm offering is not only in
good faith, but entirely constructive! Quite why you see this otherwise is a
bit mystifying.

I would wager that although most of us use MF cloths, very few of us fully 
understand the technology involved. My point in this is that people will see 
you using a _dry_ MF cloth in a dirt removal situation. They'll go on to think 
that's OK, then somewhere down the road, they may well encounter some 
micro-marring and wonder how it happened.

MF cloths, used incorrectly i.e. not dampened first, is probably the #1 cause 
of swirls in the washing and drying stages of a car detail. I'm sure even you 
can fully acknowledge that.

One further point. With the cost of plush MF towels over here in the UK, I 
very much doubt that you'll convince too many people to reserve one for
bird-bomb removal. With dollar/pound parity on such items here, these cloths 
tend to get reserved for much better jobs than that, mine included. I'd 
certainly not delay tackling the pesky bombs for want of a plush towel...

Besides which, I'm not sure that I'd want bird-droppings ending up in my 
washing machine any more than I want brake-dust in it. It'll probably be 
easier to remove from a dampened short-pile MF cloth, than being stuck to 
a dry fluffy towel.

There's absolutely nothing wrong with your process, especially on how you
manipulate the cloth, it's just that the damage that _dry_ MF cloths can 
inflict, and be avoided, needs to be pointed out.

Regards,
Steve


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Wow good tip for sparrow dropping, but in north east Scotland no flick , just a spade lol
Thanks for video though will come in handy for small parts, thanks


----------



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

Lowiepete said:


> Which makes me feel rather sad. The criticism that I'm offering is not only in
> good faith, but entirely constructive! Quite why you see this otherwise is a
> bit mystifying.


Wait a minute. I never said that your advice does not apply to anyone, I just spoke for myself. Why do you find that offending? I've been removing bird droppings for years this way and not ONCE have I ever created an issue on my paint. So why after all these years of using a proven method would I change???

Again I say, I have no issues with your process. Sometimes, there are multiple ways to achieve the same goal. I mean face it, there are a ton of members here who have shiny paint on their cars and I'm 100% sure that they are NOT all using the same exact products.



Lowiepete said:


> I would wager that although most of us use MF cloths, very few of us fully
> understand the technology involved. My point in this is that people will see
> you using a _dry_ MF cloth in a dirt removal situation. They'll go on to think
> that's OK, then somewhere down the road, they may well encounter some
> micro-marring and wonder how it happened.


Now tell the entire story. You say, *"My point in this is that people will see 
you using a _dry_ MF cloth in a dirt removal situation."* And I ADD to that the fact that the *dirt or bird dropping has been reduced to a liquid state*. That's night and day different from what YOU are describing. Once it becomes liquid, it is MUCH safer to remove. Second, the area that I am working with is very small. We are not talking about doing an entire panel, we're talking about one bird dropping. You're blowing the size of the work area WAY out of proportion.



Lowiepete said:


> MF cloths, used incorrectly i.e. not dampened first, is probably the #1 cause
> of swirls in the washing and drying stages of a car detail. I'm sure even you
> can fully acknowledge that.


CHEAP microfiber towels used on your paint ANYTIME will create paint damage. Cheap microfiber towels (as well as quality ones), used on your paint with a quick detailer to remove dust or dirt will create paint damage. Starting with a quality dry, microfiber towel to dry off a wet car that has just been washed is NOT the number one way paint damage is created. The majority of the damage is created with improper washing, along with the things I mentioned above. I don't have to worry about this however, because I use a Master Blaster to dry my car. For someone who endorses the use of ONR, I'm surprised that you would take this stance. Personally, I would never use a product like ONR to wash MY car. Keep in mind that I am not saying that it doesn't work, it's just not for me and my mindset.



Lowiepete said:


> One further point. With the cost of plush MF towels over here in the UK, I
> very much doubt that you'll convince too many people to reserve one for
> bird-bomb removal. With dollar/pound parity on such items here, these cloths
> tend to get reserved for much better jobs than that, mine included. I'd
> certainly not delay tackling the pesky bombs for want of a plush towel.


The towels that I reserve from my own collection cost me $24 US for three of them. If that is not a reality for you because of where you live and the cost involved, then you can't do that. That doesn't mean that others can't. Remember, my videos are watched all over the world so your situation in the UK may not apply in other parts of the world.



Lowiepete said:


> Besides which, I'm not sure that I'd want bird-droppings ending up in my
> washing machine any more than I want brake-dust in it. It'll probably be
> easier to remove from a dampened short-pile MF cloth, than being stuck to
> a dry fluffy towel.


If you watch closely in the video, the bird dropping went flying off the car and did not stick to the towel. I even made that clear as I flicked it off the car.



Lowiepete said:


> There's absolutely nothing wrong with your process, especially on how you
> manipulate the cloth, it's just that the damage that _dry_ MF cloths can
> inflict, and be avoided, needs to be pointed out.
> 
> ...


Given the situations that I mentioned above, you are correct. However, that was not an issue in my video, and would not be if people followed my directions to the letter. As anal as I am with my paint, you can bet that I am not going to do anything to purposely damage it. :driver:


----------



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

Derekh929 said:


> Wow good tip for sparrow dropping, but in north east Scotland no flick , just a spade lol
> Thanks for video though will come in handy for small parts, thanks


Thanks for watching Derek. :thumb:


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

Top man junkman! Good tip


----------



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

Audriulis said:


> Top man junkman! Good tip


:wave:


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Oh, my word! Give a man a horse...


----------



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

Lowiepete said:


> Oh, my word! Give a man a horse...










Ooh, Ooh, I know, I know! Can I finish the sentence???

.. and he will ride on it at Churchill Downs, the home of the Kentucky Derby! :thumb:










Yea, I know that's what you meant! :thumb:


----------



## meraredgti (Mar 13, 2011)

im at work at the sec, but am looking forward to viewing when i get home - im sure it'll be another quality production


----------

